# Addition and yard plan



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well figured out what I want to do on my additiion to my first layout. The wide area is 44" X 48, the wide area next to the first layout is 32" X 32. Think it will workout, I'm not good at drawing things out I'll put together and work with it from there.
If something looks way off please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks great! I just threw in my 2 cents.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Sean, 
I am thinking and probably will move the whole yard up some and get it a little bit longer. I'll know more when I start building it and actually see how much room I have.
Also I got my Peco curved turnout in today, just layed it over the top of the curve and I think it is going to fit right in, might just have to trim one end a little bit but it is going to work without much hassle. I'll try and post a pic tomorrow of it.


----------

